# Is Wyndham resort timeshare ownership for $36k a good option? [merged threads]



## phanideepti (Nov 24, 2007)

*Plz advice..Wyndham resort timeshare ownership for $36000 a good option?*

Hi,

I got this timeshare presentation through Wyndham marketing, I went to their free presentation and signed up for VIP program for 308000 points for almost USD 36,000 for the rest of the life. Is this a good buy? I did some calculations based on the trips I gonna make to my home country India and seems to be favorable. Also, I like travelling and so does my family. 

Can any of you gurus help if I made a right choice. USD 36000 is a lot of money but based on the sales guy pitch seem to be reasonable then. Please help me and let me know if spending USD 36k is worth the program I signed up with Wyndham resorts and paid $2600 today.

Thanks
Phani


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 25, 2007)

Many if not all of the members here would say that there is no timeshare worth $36,000 USD when bought directly from Wyndham.  The fact that you found this source of information will save you thousands, if you decide TS ownership is good for you, your family and your future travel plans.

I would suggest that you rescind your purchase immediately and continue your journey for knowledge.  Once you know more about how you want to travel and use TS you'll be in the best position to evaluate what to buy (if anything).

Best wishes to you . . . and congrats for making this first discovery that will save you a whole lot of money!


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 25, 2007)

*NO*

Phani,

Look on ebay for Wyndham Fairfield FSP points - much cheaper to by resale!  You can purchase for a penny or two per point - 90% cheaper.

Marsha




phanideepti said:


> I got this timeshare presentation through Wyndham marketing, I went to their free presentation and signed up for VIP program for 308000 points for almost USD 36,000 for the rest of the life. Is this a good buy? I did some calculations based on the trips I gonna make to my home country India and seems to be favorable. Also, I like travelling and so does my family.
> 
> Can any of you gurus help if I made a right choice. USD 36000 is a lot of money but based on the sales guy pitch seem to be reasonable then. Please help me and let me know if spending USD 36k is worth the program I signed up with Wyndham resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 25, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> I got this timeshare presentation through Wyndham marketing, I went to their free presentation and signed up for VIP program for 308000 points for almost USD 36,000 for the rest of the life. Is this a good buy? I did some calculations based on the trips I gonna make to my home country India and seems to be favorable. Also, I like travelling and so does my family.
> 
> Can any of you gurus help if I made a right choice. USD 36000 is a lot of money but based on the sales guy pitch seem to be reasonable then. Please help me and let me know if spending USD 36k is worth the program I signed up with Wyndham resorts.
> 
> ...


Look on ebay for Wyndham Fairfield FSP points - much cheaper to buy resale!  You can purchase for a penny or less per point > 90% cheaper.  Only you can decide if your VIP benefits are worth $32,400 to you, I don't think they are.


----------



## theo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Salesmen vs. Truth*

Re: >>  USD 36000 is a lot of money but based on the sales guy pitch seem to be reasonable then.<<
==================================================

Ah, the persuasive powers of a hungry salesman.......

The simple truth is that you could purchase the same product for a fraction of that figure in the resale market (except perhaps for VIP benefits). It appears that your actions are recent enough that you still have the right to rescind your contract. I'd do that right now, personally, following the rescission instructions on your contract precisely. You're throwing at least $30k away here by paying far too much. Rescind, THEN do your homework ---then buy RESALE.


----------



## ibattleme11 (Nov 25, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this timeshare presentation through Wyndham marketing, I went to their free presentation and signed up for VIP program for 308000 points for almost USD 36,000 for the rest of the life. Is this a good buy? I did some calculations based on the trips I gonna make to my home country India and seems to be favorable. Also, I like travelling and so does my family.
> 
> ...



*OUCH!!!!!!!*
VIP is not worth it.  Even Platium VIP is not worth it. [_Offer removed - mg_] *I know this is not the forum for this * [_ ... so why did you post it?  You can contact the poster directly by clicking on his name at the left side of his post.  -- mg_] so other TUGGERS get a grip but I do not want you to get taken to the cleaners.  Any points you but in the after market will not go towards your VIP but who cares.  You can buy so many cheep points now in the after market.  Did you ask the sales rip-off artist what happens if you want out 2 months from now.  I will tell you.  Look to sale your points for pennies on the dollar.  I hope I am scaring you because this is the truth.  The only reason you should consider this deal is money means nothing to you. You want the simple convenience of going through the retailer knowing if you need to sell in the future you will be lucky to walk away with $3000.00 after paying $36,000.
Good Luck
Joel


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 25, 2007)

*only 10 times too much*



marsha77 said:


> Phani,
> 
> Look on ebay for Wyndham Fairfield FSP points - much cheaper to by resale!  You can purchase for a penny or two per point - 90% cheaper.
> 
> Marsha



As for "what is it worth?" the resale market, with negative pressure from your "friends" at Wyndham says less than $4000. So is paying over $30,000 worth it to be a VIP? Not in my book


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Funny Thing*

I just spent a week at Wyndham Skyline Towers and took the hour presentation and was released in 40 minutes with the $60 cash gift

After telling saleman X that I owned a dozen timeshares and had all the information about Wyndham's products from the TUG BBS and attending previous presentations when staying at Wyndham resorts.  I told him I just wanted to join them for my morning coffee and collect the 60 bucks. 

He never even tried to sell me on anything.

Later that day upon returning from the Casino, I was finishing my cigar outside and asked a gentleman who'd come outside for a smoke "How he was doing", he replied "Not so good" and went on to tell me about signing up for a $14,000 purchase he'd had no intention on making.  

I think our 5 minutes together saved him about $13,000.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Buy Timeshares Resale.  Save Thousands.  (No Joke.)*




Timeshare Von said:


> Many if not all of the members here would say that there is no timeshare worth $36,000 USD when bought directly from Wyndham.


Shux, our 1st 3BR brick house on 1/4 acre only cost $22*,*000 -- total 1965 bottom-line cost out the door*,* I mean*,* not down payment.  Sure*,* times have changed & prices have gone up.  But a central truth remains, to wit... 

*BUY TIMESHARES RESALE 
SAVE THOUSANDS *​
The No. 1 timeshare reality for us is that there is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time we show up & check in, somebody else will have been staying in our timeshare condo ahead of us.  Any way we shake it, all timeshares are _used-used-used_.  Since in reality they're _all_ used  -- even those bought for top dollar as "new" straight from the timeshare company -- paying full freight makes zero sense to us, even for the top-name big-bux timeshares like Sheraton, Wyndham (FairField), HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt, Disney, & I don't know what-all. 

Not only that, we've stayed (via exchange) at some HGVC & Sheraton timeshares.  They were very nice.  Exceptionally nice.  Maybe even a tiny tad nicer than some of the timeshares we actually own ourselves.  But certainly not twice as nice or 3 times nicer or any nicer at all -- _for the money_.  

We have roughly $5*,*500 tied up in 4 nice timeshares -- 2 that we use ourselves or rent out, 2 others that we use strictly for advantageous timeshare exchanges.  There is no doubt anywhere in my mind that other timeshare folks on & off TUG-BBS have done better.  Even so, that's our baseline. 

( Our complete timeshare story -- elaborating on all this -- is on the Internet right here. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 25, 2007)

JMAESD84 said:


> Later that day upon returning from the Casino, I was finishing my cigar outside and asked a gentleman who'd come outside for a smoke "How he was doing", he replied "Not so good" and went on to tell me about signing up for a $14,000 purchase he'd had no intention on making.
> 
> I think our 5 minutes together saved him about $13,000.



Why do companies still have to trick people into buying such an expensive timeshare via pressure and trickery? 

Take a lesson from DVC, Marriott, Hyatt that the soft sell works better.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 25, 2007)

*That's Why I Absorb All Those Timeshare Tour Freebies With A Clear Conscience.*




Steamboat Bill said:


> Why do companies still have to trick people into buying such an expensive timeshare via pressure and trickery?


With that question, you have precisely identified how come I can keep on accepting those "gifts" offered as timeshare tour incentives with absolutely no twinges of conscience. 

Now that I am major serious Old Folks, it's possible that timeshare tour freebies are all in the past.  I have heard & can believe that the timeshare tour headhunters are instructed not to sign up us senior citz. for freebie-tours.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jim McLaren (Nov 25, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> I signed up with Wyndham resorts and paid $2600 today.



You say you paid $2600 today.  If you bought today you have time to rescind.  In your contract should be a section on canceling or rescinding your purchase.  Follow those instructions exactly.  Usually it says certified mail.  As long as you have the letter postmarked by the last day of your rescission period you will get your money back and the contract will be canceled.  Like others have said here you can save thousands buying resale.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 25, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Why do companies still have to trick people into buying such an expensive timeshare via pressure and trickery?
> 
> Take a lesson from DVC, Marriott, Hyatt that the soft sell works better.



If they don't trick people up-front, they will need to trick people think they are maintain a resell market, or actually maintain a resell market.  Which they have no idea how to maintain the value.

I will guess it is much easy to tick people in front.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 25, 2007)

36 hours and the OP has not responded to any of our posts...interesting.


----------



## phanideepti (Nov 25, 2007)

*Cannot express gratitude in words. You people are great and wonderful help. Saved us.*

We cannot express our gratitude in words for all the wonderful advice provided and saved our family a lot of hard earned money. Based on your advice, we went back to cancel and we were really shocked to hear the sales rep come down to $8400 from $36000 and we said NO and we were out. Thanks for saving a lot of money for us. We really appreciate your timely advice.

I just saw the last comment that we had not responded but infact we posted this message at 12:30 AM this morning and as soon as we checked the wonderful advice, we just ran to the post office to mail the cancellation and then run to the tricky sellers to cancel our purchase and we infact just returned couple of hours back EST. 

We are very very grateful for all the advice provided by Timeshare Von, marsha77, JoeMid, theo, ibattlemell,timeos2, JMAESD84, Away We Go, Steamboat Bill, Jim McLaren, Jya-Ning..

Once again THANKS THANKS THANKS and GOD BLESS YOU ALL.

Phani


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 26, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> ...we were really shocked to hear the sales rep come down to $8400 from $36000 and we said NO and we were out.



That's quite an incredible drop, even to jaundiced TUG eyes. Congrats on getting out of it. What a scam!

There are many threads here on what is the most you should pay buying points in the resale market. Spend a couple of hours reading past posts and searching on key words in this points area and you'll get all the info you need.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 26, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> We cannot express our gratitude in words for all the wonderful advice provided and saved our family a lot of hard earned money. Based on your advice, we went back to cancel and we were really shocked to hear the sales rep come down to $8400 from $36000 and we said NO and we were out. Thanks for saving a lot of money for us. We really appreciate your timely advice.
> 
> I just saw the last comment that we had not responded but infact we posted this message at 12:30 AM this morning and as soon as we checked the wonderful advice, we just ran to the post office to mail the cancellation and then run to the tricky sellers to cancel our purchase and we infact just returned couple of hours back EST.
> 
> ...



I am VERY happy things worked out well for you. 

We all LOVE timesharing and perhaps you will too, but buy SMART (resale ) now as you can see a huge difference in prices.


----------



## phanideepti (Nov 26, 2007)

*Are we covered? Wyndham sales rep just stamped received on our cancellation notice*

I just have one question, is it enough that we have a copy of cancellation notice which has a stamp received on Nov 25 2007 but with no Wyndham name on it. 

Just to be on safe side, we also mailed a certified US mail with return receipt request. Can I go to the bank and put a stop payment on these checks with out any problem. 

Are we covered? Are we out safely with out any financial loss and commitment as per VA timeshare act, we the buyers had 7 days to cancel and we cancelled with in 7days as mentioned in the contract addendum by hand delivering the cancellation notice to office in Alexandria and mailing a US certified letter to contract office in Las Vegas.

Regards
Phani


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

FYI!!!

Wyndham is coming to Disneyland!!!! Im sorry Im not sure if this is new news or not to you Wyndham owners.

Wyndham is going to be by the "garden walk area" with in walking distance to disneyland,ca

bob


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 26, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> 36 hours and the OP has not responded to any of our posts...interesting.




I was glad to see that Phani did speak up.  I have been in PM with them via TUG and know they were exploring all their options given the advice from our group.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 26, 2007)

phanideepti said:


> I just have one question, is it enough that we have a copy of cancellation notice which has a stamp received on Nov 25 2007 but with no Wyndham name on it.
> 
> Just to be on safe side, we also mailed a certified US mail with return receipt request. Can I go to the bank and put a stop payment on these checks with out any problem.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have it covered.  Typically it just takes the letter via USPS/certified mail, return receipt requested to the address in your sales/contract documents.

Congrats again on finding our group and saving yourself a boatload of cash!


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 26, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> FYI!!!
> 
> Wyndham is coming to Disneyland!!!! Im sorry Im not sure if this is new news or not to you Wyndham owners.
> 
> ...


FF/Worldmark are already in the Disneyland area. And WM is building a new resort there. I wouldn't be surprised if FF had a few units in the new WM disneyland resort.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> FF/Worldmark are already in the Disneyland area. And WM is building a new resort there. I wouldn't be surprised if FF had a few units in the new WM disneyland resort.




I sure wish Hyatt was coming to Disneyland!!!!


----------



## phanideepti (Nov 27, 2007)

*I did fax it in just in case*

I did some more research and called one of the 800 numbers for Wyndham and ended up speaking with a customer representative, who gave me a fax number to fax the cancellation notice. I searched on google with the fax number and found an interesting article. 

I just faxed  my cancellation notice to Wyndham and also the copy of cancellation notice with received stamp at local Alexandria VA office and I still have the USPS certified mail delivery in process.

Thanks for the advice. Just my bit of service, the fax# to cancel the contract is 702-227-3298. This number can be confirmed from the following article.http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/206/RipOff0206261.htm

Hope this helps other newbies like me. I hope to get all my money back as I think I covered all the bases.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow...I never knew there was a website called www.ripoffreport.com

Here is my results for searching : "timeshare"

You searched for: *timeshare

*
 						Approximately *281* Reports Found


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm guessing that you attended a presentation in Virginia and signed the purchase contract in Virginia. If so, you are doubly covered because Virginia law allows you to to cancel either by a hand-delivered cancaellation or a certified mail cancellation. 

If you purchased while attending a presentation in another state, that state's laws would apply. 

Virginia law relating to how to cancel:





> If the purchaser elects to cancel a contract pursuant to subsection A, he shall only do so either (i) by hand-delivering the notice to the developer at its principal office or at the project or (ii) by mailing the notice by certified United States mail, return receipt requested, to the developer or its agent designated in the contract. Any such notice sent by certified mail shall be effective on the date postmarked.


----------



## phanideepti (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thanks for confirmation*

Thanks Dave for confirming the same.


----------



## marsha77 (Dec 1, 2007)

Phani, 

I'm so happy you were able to rescind!  My daughter-in-law's sister did not tell anyone until it was to late.  She paid $15,000.00  - she could have purchased for approx. $1000.00 maybe a little more.  So she just has to make the best of it - which is still very possible! I'll have to show her how to stretch her points.
 
Marsha


----------



## turtleclan (Dec 16, 2007)

*WM Sedona*

Dear Members, I just found this site today and I am glad to be here with all of your experience and knowledge helping people understand the timeshare process.  I just returned from WM Sedona, AZ, traded one of my S.Africa cheapie weeks for a lavish 2bdrm, sleeps 8, full kitch. wash/dryer and georgeous red rock views.  I also went to a timeshare presentation and was told I could trade my S.Af. for WM pts. but would have to buy a comparable amount of pts in WM (147,000) at a cost of $25K.  We both knew that was not going to happen, but he had me going on getting the benefits of WM pts ownership, faster trading, easier trading, no trade fee of $169 per week, WM pays your yearly RCI fee, (dang, I hope so at 25K) and on and on.  I was happy to get out of there in 45 min with my wallet intact and even $75 richer in credit cards.  ibattlemell you helped me get over my longing to be "one of the beautiful people" who own at WM.  Thank you for that.   Also Alan, of  good humor, my friend was not allowed a presentation due to age, about a year ago.  But he just did one in Durango, Co at a WM and got $100 in credit cards for his two hours of harrassment.  I came and knocked on the window or he'd probably still be in the "chair".


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Weasels supply meal(s). Merry Christmas  & happy resales*

Good job Turtleclan - $175 for you & your friend from the Wyndham weasels and no purchase!   Keep up the good work (and go as often as they let you) and never forget "Buy inexpensively -  buy resale".


----------



## Scala (Jan 6, 2008)

*confirm the fax number to cancel the contract*



phanideepti said:


> Just my bit of service, the fax# to cancel the contract is 702-227-3298. This number can be confirmed from the following article.http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/206/RipOff0206261.htm
> .




Hello, we just faxed our recision letter to 702-227-3298.  

Please note that there is a typo in one of the fax numbers listed in ripoffreport. 702-277-3298 is not the fax, but rather a real estate agent in LV.

Nevertheless, the ripoffreport is a fantastic, detailed account of the heart-sinking buyer's remorse for those who have bought retail.  I thank Stan, Helen and others who contributed to it.

I thank you all as well. We're newbies to the bbs (just joined as a TUG member this afternoon), but already have learned so much from your postings.  Many many many thanks!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 11, 2008)

*Buyers Saved by the TUG*

For those of you who have been saved by those slimmy timeshare weasles and either walked out or voided your contract.  

Remember to take your time and do your homework.  Timesharing is still a wonderful way to spend your vacation dollars.  Either by renting or owning and trading; whichever works best for you at the time.  

Each timeshare plan/strategy  is as individual as we are.  You can get lots of ideas from these good folks.  Many of us here have made the mistakes and dont want you to make them too.  

Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------

